# Hypothyroidism?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I've seached and found very conflicting advice. Have any of you had success treating hypothyroidism herbally or homeopathically?

Thanks!


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mamma,

Hypothyroidism affects each person differently. Some side effects are more common than others. Some can treat hompathically or herbally. I personally take my levothyroxin regularly and and terrified to be without it. My thyroid is now nonfunctioning not just low. I have to be rescreened every 6 mo and watched VERY closely when preggo. What are you finding conflicting? I am assuming you are seeing people having diff kinds of symptoms.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Mostly the conflicting info I've read deals with differing opinions on whether or not it can be treated with herbs. I have lots of the symptoms...I just hate to ask the doc about it because I figure he'll brush it off as laziness or lack of motivation.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

There are blood tests to prove that it is not laziness. I have been hypothyroid for years. I didn't realize how bad I felt till I felt good.Mine is non functioning also. I took levothyroxine for years and it had to be changed about once a year. I changed to the armour thyroid in the last month and I am taking the lowest dose ,just had TSH checked and it was normal. Couldn't believe it neither could the Dr. he had to do research to find the dose of the natural thyroid cause he didn't usually prescribe it. He said he would let me try it but thought I would probably end up back on the synthetic.Time will tell.I may end up back on the synthetic but as long as the natural is working I will take it.It is much cheaper and has lessend some of the symptoms that the other didn't.


----------



## flutemandolin (Aug 13, 2003)

I had a lot of symptoms last year, among them gaining about twenty pounds in three months despite being very careful about my diet. My doctor did blood tests but he seemed to think everything was normal; I did some research and found out that my TSH was high based on new guidelines. So I started doing more research on the Internet. One of the key things I found out was that thyroid function can be affected by hormone balance, and of course nutrition is a factor. I started taking various supplements, including:

B vitamin complex
Calcium/magnesium
Silymarin
Fish oil capsules
Vitex (a hormone balancing herb)
DIM (antioxidant and hormone balance)
Natural progesterone cream
Selenium
Kelp (these last two are very important for thyroid function)

Without any change in diet or exercise, I stopped gaining weight when I started taking supplements, and finally in the last two months I've lost weight. I generally feel better, more energy and a lot more motivated. Is it the supplements? I don't know, but I suspect one or more of them helped to bring things into balance.

There are over the counter supplements available that contain natural thyroid extract but no active levothyroxine (T4). I tried some for a while but it didn't seem to be making a difference. 

My doctor kind of brushed off my concerns too; I think he thought I was trying to find a medical excuse for gaining weight! :flame: 

Good luck, hope you find a solution!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I have only been taking levothyroxin since february and have already had to change the dosage once. I know it takes a while to get everything working right but am anxious to feel better than I do now. I am interested in doing something more natural too because I always worry about what would happen to all of us if the medications were not available. (shtf)


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have been getting msgs asking more info about my symptoms and especially with pregnancy. I was diagnosed with hypothyroid in 2007. I started showing symptoms as early as 2000 when I gained 60 lbs in 4 months time. Docs at that time kept sticking me on antidepressants. One even said I had fibromyalgia. It got the point I started thinking I was nuts. I was sleeping up to 18 hours a day! My poor son spent so much of his time in his baby bed and my husband was caring for all types of household stuff. I couldn't get moving I couldn't live my life. STILL the docs kept saying it was depression.

At the time I was only having 4 periods a year. I also complained about terrible muscle cramps. Think about like after you have a charlie horse you feel like your muscle is bruised. Thats how I felt. And VERY foogy headed and memory was horrible. It wasn't until I started to loose a lot of my hair (had bald spots) my doc decided to run another type of thyroid test on my. He had run the other type but all came back okay. This other test came back borderline. He gave me the option at the time of taking the thyroid meds. I started taking them and it was as if I was human again!

My hair slowly returned. My head itched so bad from all the pin prickles from all the new hair. You could feel all the pricklies growing back in when you rain your fingers through my hair. I recently had enough new growth that the last of the pre-diagnosis hair was trimmed off. It's amazing what healthy hair feels like. It was a milestone for me. I now have periods most months. And have gotten pregnant two more times since then (one miscarriage & one live birth). My meds have had to be raised a few times more as my thyroid failed more and more. I am told lack of treatment cause it to get worse. I am not up to 100mcg and get rescreened every 6 months. When pregnant I am screened very frequently and closely watched by doctor. 

Low thyroid levels DO affect brain development early in pregnancy so don't forget to take your meds while preggo. There are no interactions with this medication but you have to wait a little before drinking milk so it absorbs best. It is a nightmare to think of myself running out of my meds. I have in the past ran out when we didn't have any money (BTW Levothyroxin is only $16 a mo now so dirt cheap). I wouldn't repeat that again for any amount of money. For me the first I forgot my meds are bad headaches. Second sign in the muscle cramps. Third is fogginess and sleepiness and on from there. 

I still have some symptoms but my levels are within total limits so meds don't need to be readjusted. I have noticed stress makes my meds almost not work. I assume stress affects hormones too. I also have a huge problem with overheating. Not like hot flashes that come and go but hot and can't cool down. I even overheat in walmart. I can't work outside long anymore but I work around it. If it gets too bad I take shower then lay in front of a fan until I recover. 

Thyroid disease is not anything to play around with. IF your doctor doesn't think you need the test request him to do it. It's your body! Also don't let anyone make you feel guilty for taking a med instead of herbal. I take herbal for somethings but in my own personal choice I know this med works for me and I don't even want to go through the alternative of seeing if something else works. If herbal works for you that is awesome too. But with my severe symptoms I chose to use what works best for me. I hope this information was helpful if anyone has any more questions for me I'd be glad to help however I can. Sorry for the long post...I just got so many of the same questions and realized I needed to go into more info to help others.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Take the test and find out. I recently read that your thyroid makes the rest of your organs function properly. If the thyroid isn't right, then there's a good chance that other organs (like the liver and others) are not functioning properly. My doc wrote my last script for 3 months at a time. Amazed me when I got it filled that it was less than $15.00! I normally pay $13. every month so buying it quarterly saves money. I picked up a refill early and now keep a 6 month supply on hand. 

My PA told me that eating a lot of fruit will help. I eat lots of dried fruit and they have lowered my does from 80 to 50 over the past few years. I don't know if the fruit made a difference or not, but it obviously hasn't hurt. I also drink at least a gallon of water every day. That has done me a lot of good too. My son who hadn't seen me for a couple of months said I look 10 years younger just from hydrating from the inside out.  It makes me feel a lot better too.

I read somewhere online about something natural that will help the thyroid but I don't remember what it was. Have you did a search for "thyroid" "natural treatment"? I ran across the info when I was doing research for something else, wish I could remember what it was now.  Seems like it might have been something to do with vinegar, but I'm not sure.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

ahahahni1 
What were the different test that you took to find out about the thyroid. My DR. has done the TSC and another one, but so far he says they are ok. Are they more?

My symptoms are just like you wrote about.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nope just two. IF they are fine then go to a endocrinologist. There are other tests they know how to run. I remember mine ran a antibody test of some type... Please understand there are many illnesses that can mask themselves as a thyroid disorder and the only way to know if that is it is the tests. However if you have taken both tests and you still have symptoms you need to seek further testing because it is not thyroid then. Hormones have a perfect balance. I really suggest that IF after having both tests done and it is negative to have testing done again in another 6 mo to a year BUT it is my opinion you should not force the issue by self treating yourself for a thyroid disorder IF you do not have one. If by herbs or whatever. It's a perfect balance and IF you are having problems you need to find out what it is and you could cause yourself more problems if you trying to change the thyroid hormone when it doesn't need to be changed.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Docs seem to always want to blame lack of motivation on depression. After 2-3 years of my doc saying that, he finally did a blood test, and I am now (and for several years) on Levothroid which is a brand of levothroxine (not sure of the spelling), and only costs me $6.95 for 30 days supply. Check around to different pharmacies, because the chain ones are a lot more expensive. Individual family owned ones have always given me better prices...here and other places where I've lived.
Ann


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I mentioned the "natural thyroid"medicine in a previous post.It is also RX it is just made from all the parts of the thyroid and no just thyroxine. I changed cause I was up to 150mcg on the synthroid and still having some symptoms.I tried the levothyroxine and found it didn't work as well as the synthroid and had to be adjusted more. I am not having the overheating,fluid retention,or cold feet and hands that I was having on the synthroid. I also wouldn't be without my meds!! I wouldn't try herbs either.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Someting my doctor told me ( and I used to do all the time) is to avoid to eat peannuts. Maybe you guys know this already but I avoiding to eat all kind of peanuts and my medication is still the same amount for the last two years. This include peanut oil :baby04:


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Greenboy,

I have never heard anything about peanuts. Even when I went to see an endocrinologist he never said anything about this. How does this affect anything and do you have links to info?

M


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

My doctor explained to me like the oil interfear with the hormone itself. But i am going to research this in the net. If you find something please drop me a line. thankyou.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

greenboy said:


> Someting my doctor told me ( and I used to do all the time) is to avoid to eat peannuts. Maybe you guys know this already but I avoiding to eat all kind of peanuts and my medication is still the same amount for the last two years. This include peanut oil :baby04:


This is true, also soy products and Cabbage broccoli and Cauliflower in small amounts if you are going to eat them then cook them.


----------



## Momish (Aug 16, 2005)

Hello,

I have had good experience treating my hypo myself so far 
I am taking kelp capsule and Natural Source Raw Thyroid (1 capsule) a day. I was on synthroid 0.125mg for 10 yrs prior to taking care of Myself.
I am not under the guidance of a Dr. I did try to come off the med before with a Dr's care and he was very adamant that I stay on it, warned me of all the deadly possibilities of coming off it, offered no support (naturally), cept stay on it, and I did suffer from doing nothing to help my body then and did go back on the synthroid. This time, I educated myself, (like going to battle 
and I educated myself (as a dr would!)...and Now, near 4 months later, I am doing well. 
Besides the above 2 supplements here is what I did/do:
Before coming off the synthroid, I would take my temp using a basal thermometer every morn, upon rising and chart my temp that nite in a calendar along with emothional feelings, mental awareness or not (ha), foggy brain, general feelings, and fertility findings for the day.
It doesn't have to be depth, just like: 96.22, felt crabby today , craved salt, foggy brain, cried, napped, 10 days out (PMS) - just an example
My goal was to track how my body worked on the synthroid vs on the natural, get a pattern. I also have had menstraul problems (Dr's say I am perfectly normal -HA!) since my tubal reversal (TR-2004) thats why I track my fertility...
Since being on the 2 supplements above (I was on NSI Thyroid Complex at 1st), my BT has risen and stayed in the high 97's! and that is way higher then it ever was even on the synthroid! I have had a cycle (on the synthroid I would go 1/2 a yr total without since the TR)...(yes perfectly normal! HA)
I also use progesterone (wild yam) creme, and take a pre-natal vitamin (Rainbow Light), acidophillus, 1tsp ACVinegar a day mixed with honey (not as faithful on this one as I should be at times ...try to eat right, steer clear of the "bad foods" that are goitagens, and do a daily (several x's) feel of my thyroid to make sure the goiter is not coming back.Which it did puff a bit on the NSI, which is why I felt my body needed something else and I switched.
Hope this is helpful and it is just my experience 
Shell


----------



## Momish (Aug 16, 2005)

as far as p.b. is concerned, I have read where we (HypoThyroid folk-HT) should not consume it as it is a goitergen, as is broc, cabbage, some say even strawberries! However, I really think the issue is not the food itself, but how it is processed. 
Consider, many p.b.'s say, may contain traces of soy. Soy is NOT good for anyone (MHO) but specially a HT person as it is a goitergen.
I have also read if you can obtain non-GM peanuts and make your own PB then your safe. or find a brand that is not processed with GM foods, soy, etc...so I think there is more to P>B. then just being a goitergen.
Back to research...


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Momish said:


> as far as p.b. is concerned, I have read where we (HypoThyroid folk-HT) should not consume it as it is a goitergen, as is broc, cabbage, some say even strawberries! However, I really think the issue is not the food itself, but how it is processed.
> Consider, many p.b.'s say, may contain traces of soy. Soy is NOT good for anyone (MHO) but specially a HT person as it is a goitergen.
> I have also read if you can obtain non-GM peanuts and make your own PB then your safe. or find a brand that is not processed with GM foods, soy, etc...so I think there is more to P>B. then just being a goitergen.
> Back to research...


That is so weird!!! I thought I was just imagining it but strawberries get me more energy than drinking a red bull. HA! Not hyper but the energy I wish I had naturally. So they do affect thyroid how? Also, I notice when I do have a period I have more energy and feel SOOOO much better. I told my doc and he said that was the weirdest thing anyone has ever said to him.

Marie


----------

